# Audio Help!



## Kevinsaw (May 14, 2007)

Hi, I have a 1997 Jeep Wrangler Sahara.

It has a awful stereo system and I wanted to change it by buying one off ebay.

Can anyone please tell me what Din Size I must get?

I need a quick answer because a few I am looking at will end very soon!


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon Kevinsaw, I am not familiar with the DIN sizes but most radios are common sizes.

Can't you simply measure the current one and compare, also the depth.

Try to get something with 40 watts per channel audio or in that area if you can, it avoids later problems with sound quality and performance dismay.

Someone here may be familiar with the DIN specs or it would probably be on Google.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's a step by step: www.installdr.com/InstallDocs/Jeep/Wrangler.html

I think I'd stick with a legit dealer, because a lot of stuff on ebay isn't backed by a manufacturer warranty. Also stick with name brands, such as: Alpine, JVC, Pioneer, Kenwood, Clarion, etc.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey,
Your factory radio is double "din", if you bought a single din then you'll just need a dash kit to make it fit (fill in the missing din). 
Sorry I'm so late, after market radio's are single din "mostly". Some do have a double din like the video monitors that come out of the dash witch are usually seen in "high-end" system(the ones that move the windows in your house).
Hope i helped you!


----------

